# Looking for 2012 Cruze Navigation System Manual



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Is this with that thousand buck extra two GPS chips and a touch screen system. Or that turn by turn thingy Onstar has? Dealer couldn't even tell me how much map updates were for the in radio navigation system. Son went with Chrysler, his dealer wants 180 bucks for a CD with map updates. Its also in flashram, if it gets to warm in there, will loose that and be out 180 bucks.

I Just purchased a Garmin 1450 LMT for 130 bucks from my Target store, with free map and traffic updates, already updated it twice for free. Made a bracket, drilled no holes, and fully reversible. Perfect viewing in daytime with very simple operation.

View attachment 3649


My dealer really liked this installation, I love it. Can also unclip it and use it when walking in the woods or on my boat. Yes, it does not interfer with airbag operation.

Another modification are matching door moldings. Seen Cruzes with door slams in the doors.

View attachment 3650

Feel this was 60 bucks were spent, exact same color as the body.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

Could you give any details for your bracket? I've beentrying to come up with a non-destructive mounting solution for my Garmin and have been stumped.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

elegant said:


> Found the 2011 Cruze Navigation Manual, but despite searching, been unable to find the 2012 navigation manual. Anyone have a link/location please?
> 
> Thanks



elegant,
I would be happy to try to locate you exactly what you are looking for. Please send me a PM with the options that you would like as well as your zip code and I will see what I am able to locate near you. I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you!
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

elegant said:


> Found the 2011 Cruze Navigation Manual, but despite searching, been unable to find the 2012 navigation manual. Anyone have a link/location please?
> 
> Thanks


Here's a bit of a surprise regarding the 2012 nav system:
GM Techlink: Search Results

It appears that Chevy hasn't seen fit to put the '12 Cruze nav manual online yet. Nor for the Equinox and Terrain either.


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks Chevy Customer Service! PM sent to you.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Was wondering what that SD slot was for that my 2LT doesn't have, so its for the navigation program. Wonder if you can download that for free. Ha, can load photos into my Garmin, like I am going to drive down the road looking a photos.

For that bracket, wasn't an all day project, first I sat in the drivers seat with the GPS in hand and was wondering where I was going to put it, for best viewing, that seemed to be the best spot, nice and even with the instrument panel.

That vent panel just snaps off, actually it snaps in a lot easier than it snaps off. I just took the base of that GPS, removed that worthless suction cup, took a piece of 0.020 brass, can buy that a True Value and drew a circle on the brass with the base positioned on top of it. Than took a square and drew two lines toward the rear. extending it about an inch or so. 

Cut it out with aviation shears, punched a hole in the center of where the base goes, used a punch to counter sink that hole and used a flat head screw drilled into the plastic of the base for a solid fit. Hand formed it around that curve over the panel. Filed the edges for a clean fit, painted it black and glued on some felt in the bottom as to not harm that vinyl. It pretty solid.

Took apart the power cord, removed the electronics, did have to run a couple of short wires to the FM traffic receiver, then from that downward about a foot or so. Wrapped the power supply board with foam, with the traffic receiver mounted on tope of it and taped it. Put a terminal on the ground lead, a screw down there to get a ground. Got a ten amp fuse and soldered that to the load end of the fuse to replace that with the infotainment fuse, think the load end was to the right. Put a couple of spade couples on that to attach to the FM transmitter leads that also feeds the power supply.

I did take a round file to the plastic where the power lead comes up so it wouldn't pinch the power cable. Panel is foam filled so acts like a nice strain relief. 

Wife didn't like the location when riding, but she has both a netbook with Microsoft Streets and Trips on it and a Electrify smart phone with navigation so she can check on me. But if she is driving, she loves it. I just put the seat back down and take a nap.

I can remove the entire setup in in two minutes, replace that original 10 amp fuse and the vehicle will be exactly stock. I see on the Cruze the two cigar lighter plugs are only hot when the ignition is on, so followed that when powering the GPS. It only draws about 300 ma, and about 15 ma when fully charged and off. Didn't want to risk it being left on and discharging the battery.

Uses a standard thick USB power cord, have plenty of those laying around for cell and digital cameras, stuck one of those in my boat. Suppose I could buy another base for my motorhome. Ha, like getting value and use for my money.


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

I would be all for the aftermarket GPS but they are theft targets. I had one in my old car, window smashed gone. I was always sick of taking things down every time I park and put it back later. So I got the built in on my car. I know the aftermarket are usually better but built in is way easier.


----------



## johnm4 (Jun 1, 2011)

elegant said:


> Found the 2011 Cruze Navigation Manual, but despite searching, been unable to find the 2012 navigation manual. Anyone have a link/location please?
> 
> Thanks


For some reason GM didn't put it online with the rest of the manuals. I have one and the manual so if you have any questions on it post them and I'll try to answer. Worst case, I can scan my manual and send it to you, but it'll be kind of a pain.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

gregh2000 said:


> I would be all for the aftermarket GPS but they are theft targets. I had one in my old car, window smashed gone. I was always sick of taking things down every time I park and put it back later. So I got the built in on my car. I know the aftermarket are usually better but built in is way easier.


Gather that depends on where you park your vehicle and the kind of people in that area. Easy enough to unclip this unit and hide it someplace.

Is there really any difference between the 11 and 12 navigational manuals. Sure downloaded enough stuff on the 2011 cars, 2012 owners manual and literature all seem to be the same. Well the 2LT finally came with a manual transmission in 2012.


----------



## johnm4 (Jun 1, 2011)

NickD said:


> Is there really any difference between the 11 and 12 navigational manuals. Sure downloaded enough stuff on the 2011 cars, 2012 owners manual and literature all seem to be the same. Well the 2LT finally came with a manual transmission in 2012.


Yes. 

2011 Nav - $1900, hard drive, dvd for nav, not touch screen (plays dvds?)
2012 Nav - $900, no hard drive, SD card for nav, touch screen (does not play dvds)

Here's something cool I didn't notice in the manual. When I got down to the "Low Fuel Warning", in addition to the light on the fuel guage and message on the DIC, the nav screen popped up a window telling me that I need gas with 2 buttons, an Ok/Dismiss button and a "Find Nearby Gas Stations" button. Very cool.

Edit: No disrespect intended, but the OP posted a thread looking for specific information about the 2012 OEM Nav. Most of the replies have been off topic. This forum will not be a useful tool if people have to search through off-topic posts to find the answers to questions posed in the the OP.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Wasn't sure if the OP was looking for the manual for curiosity sake or lost the manual that came with the vehicle. We sure got a stack of manuals and paperwork with our new Cruze.

How's this for staying on topic, can order a 2012 Cruze Navigation manual from here for ten bucks.

Helm Incorporated: Search Results


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you all for your help, especially Stacy Chevy Customer Service who helped me actually download it. Specifically, I was able to retrieve it via providing my vehicle's VIN and then get into my GM customer account. I am not able to provide you with a link where others can retrieve it. However, send me a PM with your e mail, and I would be happy to electronically send you 2012 Cruze Navigation Manual to you. Then, if one wishes, someone computer-smarter than me could upload it into this forum? In the interim, just PM me. (By the way it is 35 pages less than the 2011 one.)


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

elegant said:


> Thank you all for your help, especially Stacy Chevy Customer Service who helped me actually download it. Specifically, I was able to retrieve it via providing my vehicle's VIN and then get into my GM customer account. I am not able to provide you with a link where others can retrieve it. However, send me a PM with your e mail, and I would be happy to electronically send you 2012 Cruze Navigation Manual to you. Then, if one wishes, someone computer-smarter than me could upload it into this forum? In the interim, just PM me. (By the way it is 35 pages less than the 2011 one.)




elegant,
I am very happy that I was able to assist you! I am always here to help; feel free to message me anytime!
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## gmarcucio (Apr 19, 2011)

Elegant,
I just PM you for the manual. Thank you!!! You and Stacy are a lifesaver!!!


----------



## mrjz (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi, does anyone have the software for the Navigation for Cruze 2012?

Thank you~!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

mrjz said:


> Hi, does anyone have the software for the Navigation for Cruze 2012?


I don't see one for the 2012, but I see one for 2011 and 2013. Those should be close enough to get you pointed the right way.


----------

